# To Return or Not to Return That is the Question



## Uber ATL (Jun 13, 2014)

I've had many riders leave their i phone in my vehicle. Not that I expect to be tipped for taking their phone back but, it is a nice gesture to offer a few dollars for taking the time out to return your precious phones. Next time, I'm taking the cell phones to the Uber office. They can pick it up from there. I typically lose 30 min to return the phone back. One guy thought I was going to drop everything and run back to his side of town. Over 10-15 min after I left. At that point I was picking up a new ride. He expected me to cancel and run his phone he left and lose money. Needless to say, he waited. He even offered to throw me a few dollars but when I got there he charged my car, grabbed his phone, looked at it to make sure it wasn't damaged, and ran into the house. As if I left it in the car for him. I WILL NEVER waste time to bring them their phone back. Take it to the local Uber office or the Police Station. If they inquire say that's where you took it. It is not worth you losing money. Trust me I did it numerous times and all they can say is how great I am. Keep your words money talks. BS walks. What do you guys say.? To Return or Not to Return?
I say No return after many returns.......I learned my lesson 1100 rides ago.


----------



## Jay2714 (Jun 12, 2014)

Well i haven't had that issue i took a couple to century city. I also drove them to cvs prior they left there meds tuck in seat by time they called me I was giving a, ride all the way downtown that was around 9 so around 11 after about 2 hours they did call me but did not pick up as I had constant pings when I finally got time to drop it off and rolled up to the house they tip 20 dollars they were grateful but I believe that all depends on the person . Older couple.


----------



## Uber ATL (Jun 13, 2014)

Yes the older the better. All my cell phone losers (pun intended) were 20 something year old ******s. It's alot different with medication as that is alot more important. A cell phone they may or may not tip. So what is your vote on Cell Phones? Return or Not Return?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I've just scored myself a pair of Tag Hauer sunnies! I haven't had a name brand pair of glasses since I managed cabs back in the 90's. I have no idea who left them behind. So I may as well make good use of them


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Lost property is a nightmare for drivers. 

In some cases a Rider will be 100% certain that they left something behind in your car. That may be correct but if they don't get back to you before the next Rider then all bets are off as to whether the next rider does the right thing and hand it to you. 

Personal items can easily be dragged out and dropped on the road as passengers get out of the car as well. 

Then there are times when you find something before its even noticed to be missing by the owner, call them up, get a tidal wave of gushing thank-you's then not a dollar offered for the time it's taken you to fix up their mistake. 

I don't let that happen anymore, advising them that I'll drop it at the Local Police Station, which is all I'm obliged to do under our transport laws. If they ask for it to be delivered then I give them a delivery quote and ask if that's acceptable. 

My usual reserves of charitable selflessness was used up years ago by passengers wasting hours of my time on their behalf with no compensation offered.


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

That sucks you didn't get a tip for returning his iPhone. I drove back to return a lady's set of keys once and she didn't tip me either.

In all honesty, I'd return the next item left in my car. I figure if I ever left something in someone's car, I'd hope they'd do the same for me. And it is partially my fault for not checking the backseat after they left. (But I've found some stuff totally hidden between the seat cushions from who knows when)


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I have returned 4 iphones, only one rider tipped for my trouble (they did not know they had left it, I found them at the sushi bar where I dropped them) = $10.00

I like Sydney's "delivery quote" system, if it were more than say 5 minutes out of my way I would consider doing that. So far I have not had to travel far, I always do a back seat check after each ride.

the problem is our rating system, can you risk getting 1 star for NOT returning it?....


----------



## Boss.T (Jun 20, 2014)

If they left their phone and its accessible i would suggest tapping that 5 star rating before returning it LOL


----------



## Uber ATL (Jun 13, 2014)

You do run the risk of a 1 star. But in your overall rating this will not affect your standing with UBER. We are running a service here. Every precious minute wasted fixing their f'ups takes the money out of our families mouths. I totally returned numerous phones. but after the last one which lead up to an accident ( my next thread) I will never do it again without compensation. If they balk at compensation, I will kindly tell them which police station they can pick it up from. Not my problem. If they were in a taxi they would be shit out of luck. At least I'm returning it to the police, AFTER my shift is finished. But no more will I go out of my way for their cheesy thank you's. In the real world they would never see their phone again.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

I always say, "Make sure you didn't leave anything like your phone or keys". After they leave, I take a look in the backseat. Doesn't mean it will always work, but that's my routine. Most appreciate it and double check. A-holes being A-holes act like I'm a dick for asking but so be it; no good deed goes unpunished.

Returned Keys after Airport Drop Off once. Luckily it was in my home city and not far from my home. Connected with Client by phone and left as per her request in her mailbox for friend to pick up later that evening. Let Uber know by Email (that's how I notified Client) and got $10 from Uber. 

But I agree with Sidney Uber if far away to call and quote a fee to drive item to them. What would be option? Uber providing a Fedex/UPS account so we can send to local Uber office or to Client provided address and let Uber handle billing Client or not?


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

*Let Uber know by Email (that's how I notified Client) and got $10 from Uber.
*
Ah Come again? You got a bonus for returning something?


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

@ Walkersm.... won't go as far as to called it a bonus but yes, I got $10 for returning Keys to a Client.

Here's the email from Uber.

_" Thanks for letting us know! Riders LOVE it when drivers go the extra mile to return their item. It's one of our top positive feedback we receive from riders about using Uber. 

Once we're able to locate the trip, we'll reach out to the rider with your phone number. Once the rider contacts you, please work with them to coordinate the return. Thanks for your professionalism in this matter!

Please let us know if you return a lost item, we will credit you $10 for making things right.

Uber on! "_


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Wow cool, If they did that for everyone that would produce some goodwill. Thanks!


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Uber ATL said:


> Yes the older the better. All my cell phone losers (pun intended) were 20 something year old ******s. It's alot different with medication as that is alot more important. A cell phone they may or may not tip. So what is your vote on Cell Phones? Return or Not Return?


Not sure about that one.
I had several old ladies with heavy shopping bags so I helped them take it into the apartment.
Not even $1

On the other hand I have many 20 somethings who tip me $5 on a $10 ride.
There is one catch, they are usually in the service industry (servers, hotel employees)


----------



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

Yesterday, I picked up 3 people that easily had at least 8 pieces of luggage. I have no idea how we were able to cram everything/everybody in my car, but we were successful. They definitely should've ordered an SUV in my opinion. I was on my way to another rider when I noticed a small backpack wedged under my front seat. I contacted the person to let them know I had it and told them I would drop it off at their location and it would be at least 1 hour, Friday rush hour traffic in Philly is no joke. I emailed uber to let them know that I returned a forgotten item and this is the response I got; 
*
"Thanks for reaching out and that's a really awesome thing you did. Unfortunately Uber does not reimburse for time spent returning lost items, however we do appreciate you taking the time to return the item."*

So, should I just not return any items until uber contacts me that an item is lost? This "nice favor" that I did the rider cost me time, gas and money. Uber emailed me previously when a rider lost her sunglasses and they sent me this email;

*"One of your riders, Melinda (she rode with Courtney), wrote in to let us know she may have misplaced a pair of Maui Jim sunglasses in your vehicle. Melinda told us that you can reach her at *** *** ****.
Please work together to get the item back! It's understandable for the rider to find their way into this situation. Let us know when the item is returned, we'll credit you $10.00 for your efforts!"
*
Please share your thoughts!!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

uberlady said:


> Yesterday, I picked up 3 people that easily had at least 8 pieces of luggage. I have no idea how we were able to cram everything/everybody in my car, but we were successful. They definitely should've ordered an SUV in my opinion. I was on my way to another rider when I noticed a small backpack wedged under my front seat. I contacted the person to let them know I had it and told them I would drop it off at their location and it would be at least 1 hour, Friday rush hour traffic in Philly is no joke. I emailed uber to let them know that I returned a forgotten item and this is the response I got;
> *"Thanks for reaching out and that's a really awesome thing you did. Unfortunately Uber does not reimburse for time spent returning lost items, however we do appreciate you taking the time to return the item."*
> 
> So, should I just not return any items until uber contacts me that an item is lost? This "nice favor" that I did the rider cost me time, gas and money. Uber emailed me previously when a rider lost her sunglasses and they sent me this email;
> ...


I usually just suck it up and return it. Since you don't know if you've been rated yet, it's probably not worth someone giving a poor rating over the issue.

After feeling the pain of several long trip returned items, I am now much more diligent about checking the vehicle as much as safely possible after rides. Have a pattern or habit where you 'sweep' the interior of the vehicle (15-30 seconds or so). It probably saves time and money in the long run if you can catch these things right away. You might also catch things like beer cans smuggled in and left behind or something trashed up.

I probably haven't had a lost item now in about 200 trips. Whereas when I started it was more like one per 50 trips or more. Sometimes a couple times a night.


----------



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

uberlady said:


> Yesterday, I picked up 3 people that easily had at least 8 pieces of luggage. I have no idea how we were able to cram everything/everybody in my car, but we were successful. They definitely should've ordered an SUV in my opinion. I was on my way to another rider when I noticed a small backpack wedged under my front seat. I contacted the person to let them know I had it and told them I would drop it off at their location and it would be at least 1 hour, Friday rush hour traffic in Philly is no joke. I emailed uber to let them know that I returned a forgotten item and this is the response I got;
> *"Thanks for reaching out and that's a really awesome thing you did. Unfortunately Uber does not reimburse for time spent returning lost items, however we do appreciate you taking the time to return the item."*
> 
> So, should I just not return any items until uber contacts me that an item is lost? This "nice favor" that I did the rider cost me time, gas and money. Uber emailed me previously when a rider lost her sunglasses and they sent me this email;
> ...


Here's an earlier post of mine on the subject

"Lost property is a nightmare for drivers.

In some cases a Rider will be 100% certain that they left something behind in your car. That may be correct but if they don't get back to you before the next Rider then all bets are off as to whether the next rider does the right thing and hand it to you.

Personal items can easily be dragged out and dropped on the road as passengers get out of the car as well.

Then there are times when you find something before its even noticed to be missing by the owner, call them up, get a tidal wave of gushing thank-you's then not a dollar offered for the time it's taken you to fix up their mistake.

I don't let that happen anymore, advising them that I'll drop it at the Local Police Station, which is all I'm obliged to do under our transport laws. If they ask for it to be delivered then I give them a delivery quote and ask if that's acceptable.

My usual reserves of charitable selflessness was used up years ago by passengers wasting hours of my time on their behalf with no compensation offered."


----------



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

Check out this snarky email that I got regarding the mixed messages about lost items....

*"It's a judgement call - there's no set reimbursement for returning items. The $10 was a small token of appreciation from Eva. However, the act of bringing the item back to the client means much more to the service - both your future business and ours - than a fee. It guarantees the customer not have a negative experience, and more likely to patronize us in the future.

I've gone ahead and credited you another $10, but next time, please think more of the rider's experience, and less of the $10 reimbursement for doing something so nice."
*
ANOTHER $10? Um, yeah, I never received the first $10 bc the sunglasses were not left in my car. Thanks, anyway.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

This has come up for me twice so far. First was an iphone left behind by a passenger (Not the app user). The phone was noticed by my next passenger, and handed to me. Later the phone went in to SOS mode and gave me a contact number to reach the owner. I was able to get the phone right back to her, and got $20 for it. Second was a set of keys. It was my last ride of the night, and I got a call the next day from him through the Uber number. Returned the keys, and got $10 for that one. So far it's worth it to get items back if I am able to get in touch with them.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

You did the right thing. I always try to put myself in their position and am happy to get them back their property.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

uberlady said:


> Yesterday, I picked up 3 people that easily had at least 8 pieces of luggage. I have no idea how we were able to cram everything/everybody in my car, but we were successful. They definitely should've ordered an SUV in my opinion. I was on my way to another rider when I noticed a small backpack wedged under my front seat. I contacted the person to let them know I had it and told them I would drop it off at their location and it would be at least 1 hour, Friday rush hour traffic in Philly is no joke. I emailed uber to let them know that I returned a forgotten item and this is the response I got;
> *
> "Thanks for reaching out and that's a really awesome thing you did. Unfortunately Uber does not reimburse for time spent returning lost items, however we do appreciate you taking the time to return the item."*
> 
> ...


If I ever meet the person who emailed you that, she would definitely end up with a ****ing black eye! Thats just ridiculous. They expect us to offer water,mints,snacks, keep our car clean(costs money and time) and now they expect us to spend time,gas and money (when we could get more rides)? ***** Uber!!


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

As i was reading this thread i realized you can literally travel free using their uber account with someonelses lost phone if there is no phone lock on the phone.
I wonder what would happen if someone found a phone and took a long long long ride and the actualy owner of the phone contested the charges ???


----------



## outback (Sep 7, 2014)

When an iphone is left in my car I will open the Uber app on the riders iphone and ping my driver iphone. I then make the trip to return the phone while being paid for the trip, just as if the rider were with the phone in the car. I end the trip. rate myself 5 stars and leave a complimentary comment about what a great driver I was. After this I go and return the phone to the rider and sometimes get a tip too.
This works great as long as the phone has the Uber app on it. We should be paid for the trip to return the lost item, when it's an iphone with the Uber app on it the power is all in the Uber drivers hand FOR ONCE!


----------



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

outback said:


> When an iphone is left in my car I will open the Uber app on the riders iphone and ping my driver iphone. I then make the trip to return the phone while being paid for the trip, just as if the rider were with the phone in the car. I end the trip. rate myself 5 stars and leave a complimentary comment about what a great driver I was. After this I go and return the phone to the rider and sometimes get a tip too.
> This works great as long as the phone has the Uber app on it. We should be paid for the trip to return the lost item, when it's an iphone with the Uber app on it the power is all in the Uber drivers hand FOR ONCE!


Most people have a password/lock on their phone. This would hardly ever work. Great idea though.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> If I ever meet the person who emailed you that, she would definitely end up with a ****ing black eye! Thats just ridiculous. They expect us to offer water,mints,snacks, keep our car clean(costs money and time) and now they expect us to spend time,gas and money (when we could get more rides)? ***** Uber!!


The inconsistencies of Children running a company just stick out like dogs balls.


----------



## outback (Sep 7, 2014)

uberlady said:


> Most people have a password/lock on their phone. This would hardly ever work. Great idea though.


I has worked....... twice


----------



## Damnsammit (Nov 7, 2014)

I had a guy leave his phone in my car, I noticed it because it went off after I rated him, so I rolled down the window and hollered at him. He was a nice guy though. 

If he was a ******bag, I would have smashed the SIM card, and sold it in a few weeks.


----------



## Uber9 (Nov 16, 2014)

Usually I ask pax at exit to make sure they didn't leave anything in the car, most appreciate it.
Good pax will always get back their stuff left in my car unless the pax was 20 something irresponsible type - so far though no one left anything in my car.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

I Love when people leave stuff in my car. Gotten the biggest tips from returning items.


----------



## Neveragain (Mar 27, 2017)

Throw it out. I am a kind hearted good person who strived to get people back thier items. After the last few times of barely getting a Thank you I now just throw out the items immediately. 

A few people ruined it for the whole class. Not my problem.


----------



## dbla (Dec 19, 2016)

I find it amazing no one has left anything in my car


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm pretty diligent about turning around and scanning the back seat area after they depart (looking for items, trash, damage, what have you). That's saved me from 99% of this issue happening. I've only had one get by me and it was my last pax of the night, and I dropped it by her place the next night as she's right on my way and didn't cause me any hassle. She gave me a $25 Amazon gift card for returning it, so the lost item issue isn't leaving any bad taste in my mouth so far.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

I have never returned anything voluntarily. There's no money in it. And if you follow Uber's instructions, you'll actually lose money and time. If the pax wants gear back, they'll find you.

I had a pax leave an iPhone in my car when I dropped her and hubby off at airport. Didn't know until 30 minutes after dropoff. Long story short, I had to FedEx the phone to her vacation location. The shipping ran $44. However, I had to take time out of my day work to ship this item and I bill out at $100/hour during the day. So, I had to charge a half hour of labor ($50) in addition to the shipping rate. The story ended with the owner being deliriously happy that I got her phone back to her so quickly, safely, and fairly. I got a thank you note, too. I was able to take a credit card number from her as I accept credit cards at one of my other businesses.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Holy dead Thread resurrection BatMan


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Neveragain said:


> Throw it out. I am a kind hearted good person who strived to get people back thier items. After the last few times of barely getting a Thank you I now just throw out the items immediately.
> 
> A few people ruined it for the whole class. Not my problem.


I like the way you think. Until or unless Uber/Lyft build profit into returning lost items, then you can count me out for returning said items.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Next person that gives me an attitude for a lost item is having their sh*t turned into the police station a few counties over. I'll take time out of my day, drive with my top down on my other car and cruise until I am 50+ miles away just to spite the ahole


----------

